# EMMA FINALS 2014 - SALZBURG 2015 - PICS



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

*EMMA FINALS 2014 - SALZBURG 2015 - added PICS*

This weekend Salzburg hosted EMMA Finals 2014.
Link to the pics.....
EMMA FINALE SALZBURG 2015 Photos by lbaudio_team | Photobucket
Enjoy!!!


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

thanks for all the pictures. Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

great pics LB!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

a few pics more....


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

thank you for the pictures/etc!!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

...and results


http://www.emmanet.info/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Final-Results-Eurofinals-Salzburg-141.pdf


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Great pics lb......thanks for sharing!


----------



## ironman80 (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks for pics!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

must inform all of you what is going on over the pond


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for the great pics!


----------

